# Mac4Lin Suggestion Box..



## Dark Star (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all
Post all the necessary suggestion in this thread .. Starting off 1'st can we have something like this in Mac4Lin .5 ? Taken from here .. This Blue Mac logo and curved panel look awesome  Taken from here 
The current theme is not Gnome 2.2 compatible  So can we see something like this in .5 ?


                                                      *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4240/54851-1.jpeg​


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 1, 2008)

Good suggestion. I love the color!


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 2, 2008)

guys thats the older mac osx 10.4 and not 10.5.i think you cannot see it in mac4lin future versions.new osx screenshot

*skattertech.com/media/2007/10/apple-os-x-leopard-screenshot.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops! Sorry guys... been a bit busy. Yeah you could post all the requests in this thread 

@Shashwat
1) I'm avoiding bundling the Apple logo as it may create problems. However, if you still want it then I'll tell you how to use it in the icon theme. I can't include it in Mac4Lin for distribution.

2) The curved panel, unfortunately, can't be had in Mac4Lin ver.0.4 and later. This is coz from 0.4 Mac4Lin has support for MacMenu GTK hack. Curved bars can't be used there. To maintain theme consistency I can't use the curved background. 

With a bit of hacking you can get the curved panel background. If you guys want it then I'll test and post the files in the Mac4Lin thread. But it wouldn't be included in any distribution. Do lemme know if you guys want it.

The second reason is that since Mac4Lin will give you Leopard like interface, the curved panel is no longer available.

All components of Mac3Lin ver.0.3a and above are compatible with both GNOME 2.20 and GNOME 2.18 and haf been fully tested.

Also those of you who are a bit adventerous can goto the .icons folder in your home folder and then Mac4Lin icon folder. There are more icons bundled (like the light blue tiger folders, the default leopard folders etc.) Do trace them out and use them


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

Wudja guys like me to retain the tabs as in Mac4Lin ver.0.4 or want me to include Aqua tabs?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

have both. you can always include all the files in the theme and let the users decide what to use.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Not possible, tried that and it lead to a pool of confused users!


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 4, 2008)

@infra , got a suggestion.could i get the usplash theme for 64 bit ubuntu.if you could give me the source i could compile it for you.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

How abt adding other themes originally made for os x but ported to gtk,
such as Carbonit / Samui ?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

@abhi
Sorry man.. i'd compiled the usplash which I've been bundling... I can't find the sources now  I'll check if I haf...

@rayraven
That would take some time for me to work on it.. since it'll be as good as starting from scratch! Any screenshots?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 5, 2008)

Carbonit :
*www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/68567-1.jpg
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Carbonit+Suite+Reup?content=68567

Samui :
*www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/41263-1.png
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Samui?content=41263

TiSkin:
*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs16/300W/i/2007/175/1/3/TiSkin_by_bvc.png
*bvc.deviantart.com/art/TiSkin-58365211

Amora:
*www.capc-online.net/images/previews/Amora-preview_sm.png
Icons:*www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Amora+Icons?content=57883
GTK/Emerald Theme:
*www.capc-online.net/2006/09/10/releasecerebro-for-compiz-and-gtk/

Cerebro:
*www.capc-online.net/images/previews/Cerebro_linux.thumb.png
*www.capc-online.net/2006/09/10/releasecerebro-for-compiz-and-gtk/


There are some others too i guess, ported from os x.
Gotta look.
And why would it be like starting from scratch just to include a few themes?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^ Oh ok. They are already ported? I thot they need to be ported hence starting from scratch. Since Mac4Lin is Leopard centric I'd like to kno, are these theme available for Leopard....


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 6, 2008)

AFAIK , No.
These themes are for ShapeShifter and it doesnt work with Leopard.
But, just in case, try asking arya or goobi.

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 6, 2008)

Then I guess I can give their URLs in "additional downloads" section in the documentation.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

Sound good.
Just upload em on sourceforge, they may not be available always,
Carbonit was reupped by someone after it was lost.
So just in case.If it's ok that is.

EDIT: Added more themes to my previous post.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 15, 2008)

Before 0.5 ver. release out why don't you use some of these icons and make a hell of an icon set *interfacelift.com/icons-mac/index.php?sort=ratings  | *interfacelift.com/icons-win/index.php?sort=ratings or use some of the icons from KDE gr8 icon set .. i.e. crystal   *www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=22x27&PHPSESSID=9036041399e82276010c6e67961aa166


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 16, 2008)

99% of the leopard icons haf been included  Mac4Lin won't haf those icons but since they look great I'm thinking of compiling them and releasing them as a separate theme


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks a ton bro


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 14, 2008)

I have few suggestions

1. No window decoration(only for Gdebi package installer) when I install .deb package by double clicking on it.

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1874/screenshotlj8.th.png

2. No decoration + No mac4lin icons when i launch nautilus from terminal.

*imageshack.us*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8718/screenshot1nx4.th.png


Remove these bugs. Also change folder icon. Current icon is too bright for me.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

@cuddcrazy 
wasnt that root user account ?

Gdebi installer requires root user privileges, so the default theme for root acct is displayed for the installer window.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^ Yep.

@CadCrazy
If you want the theme to be globally applied then install the theme in /usr/share/themes

Btw, I've just written a simple script to automate most of the things 

Folder icon is too bright? hmm.. just goto ~/.icons/<mac4lin icon theme>/scalable folder. You can find alternate folder icons in there. Use the one you like


----------

